# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Ndihme

## leopardi

Pershendetje,




JAM munduar te futem nga shtepia dhe puna dhe nuk futem dot. Me thote adrese e ndaluar,,..... Si ka mundesi sepse une me perpara futesh pa problemem fare..

13:10] -- *** If you are having problems connecting due to ping timeouts, please type /quote PONG kgSIzo]yPb or /raw PONG kgSIzo]yPb now.
[13:10] - *** Kjo adrese eshte ndaluar te vizitoje serverat

[09:38] -Java.Albasoul- *** Kjo adrese eshte ndaluar te vizitoje serverat e Albasoul Network! Email sherbimet_irc@albasoul.com me mesazhin e me poshtem.
[09:38] == ERROR: Closing link: (Albasoul@66-109-61-95.tvc-ip.com) [G-Lined: [#4341] Subnet i ndaluar]
[09:38] == Disconnected from server: Connection to IRC server lost



Nuk e di pse ma kane bere adresen te ndaluar... A me ndihmon dot te lutem?  Flm shume per mirekuptimin  :buzeqeshje: ))

Te fala Beni

----------


## KOKASHTA

O ben ne 2013 me chatin akoma....qeke antik lale!

----------


## Le dévoué

PSE m'u fshi tema e lajmëve të pazakonta ? 

Kujt s'i pëlqeu ?

...

----------


## [Asteroid]

Mua nuk me pelqeu !

----------


## Elian70

si te heq apo ndryshoj nje mesazh qe kam shkruar nje ose dy dite me pare? 

p.s.me falni qe u futa ne vend te gabuar por s'doja te hapja teme te re

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Leopardi: VNET, VLAN, PROXY Tunnels nuk lejohen ne serverat e Albasoul. Perdor IP Reale
 per sa u perket ju te tjereve jeni ne Forumi>*IRC.ALBASOUL.COM*>Ankesat tuaja për stafin> Ndihme

Kjo zone forumi ska te beje fare me ndihmen reth Forumit Shqiptar apo reth projekteve te tjera te Albasoul

Ardi

----------

